# black and orange.



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

ok I walked down to my stepdads shop to see if my popo was still able to go. when I walked into the shop i saw what my bro was takin to ccc tomorrow. do yall remember this







?


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Well this is it now







. Which for some reason made me want to paint my orange machete black in some spots.







. The logo was already black. 

Well I'm ganna give it to him and say I hope that this black and orange thing don't break like that one will. He just fixed the front diff. Hahaha.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That bumper for stopping? haha... :bigok:


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

looks like the bumper is scrubbing the tires... lol


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

cool! it would look a hundred times better with a more shinier black.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

well the bumper WAS for stoping. but it stopped alil fast. haha. and my bro found some spray paint for CHEAP. haha. well the bumper fell off. he dont have breaks but the brute in front of him did. :bigok: lets say he was pissed. didnt hert the brute. then i hopped on it and hit the foot break and the bike stopped. haha. my bro is a da.


----------

